# Thinking of moving to Lanzarote



## Spendleb70

Hi all, new to the forum ?, we are hoping to make a permanent move to Lanzarote in the next 2-3 years, given Brexit ? we are obviously worried about what the future holds. I appreciate nobody really knows yet what will happen but do you think it might be best to purchase property before March 2019 to be safe? Will it make any difference? Can you register to live in Spain before leaving the UK? 

Thanks for any advice ?

Si


----------



## xabiaxica

Spendleb70 said:


> Hi all, new to the forum ?, we are hoping to make a permanent move to Lanzarote in the next 2-3 years, given Brexit ? we are obviously worried about what the future holds. I appreciate nobody really knows yet what will happen but do you think it might be best to purchase property before March 2019 to be safe? Will it make any difference? Can you register to live in Spain before leaving the UK?
> 
> Thanks for any advice ?
> 
> Si


:welcome:

If, after Brexit, Brits are treated like all other non-EU citizens, then owning a property won't make any difference to your ability to move here, unless you pay over 500,000€ for it & you pay cash. 

No, you cannot be a registered resident in Spain if you really live in the UK.


----------



## Spendleb70

Thank you, if we don't need to move prior to Brexit then it takes some of the pressure off our search ?


----------



## xabiaxica

Spendleb70 said:


> Thank you, if we don't need to move prior to Brexit then it takes some of the pressure off our search ?


I guess so.

The way things are going, Brits will have to apply for a residence visa after Brexit though.

Take a look at some of our threads by non-EU citizens, & maybe at Spanish Consulates in the US, for an idea of the hoops you'll likely need to jump through.


----------



## Megsmum

xabiachica said:


> I guess so.
> 
> The way things are going, Brits will have to apply for a residence visa after Brexit though.
> 
> Take a look at some of our threads by non-EU citizens, & maybe at Spanish Consulates in the US, for an idea of the hoops you'll likely need to jump through.


Yep. As someone on another thread said, thankfully we moved at the right time.


----------



## Spendleb70

That link was scary, we are planning on running two rental villas and it looks like we will have to jump through hoops to be considered for residency, sodding Brexit! Let's hope they can sort something out that makes it easier. Original plan was 2 to 3 years as I've two kids who no longer live with me, that would have made them 14 and 18 respectively and maybe slightly easier to move without them (ensuring they can come to me and me to them a few times a year) but it's looking more and more like this will need to happen before Brexit which could be problematic (their mum will be furious)


----------



## Yorick

HI, We've lived here just over 2 years and nobody here is worried about Brexit.


----------



## Spendleb70

That's good to know! I think the transition period until the end of 2020 has given us some breathing space 😊


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Yorick said:


> HI, We've lived here just over 2 years and nobody here is worried about Brexit.


Nobody is worried about Brexit is a very sweeping statement that is just not true.
(I've lived here for nearly 30 years)


----------

